# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  forum για αλκοολισμό?

## Paprika

Καλημέρα,

ψάχνω κάποιο φόρουμ εξειδικευμένο για τον περίγυρο του ατόμου με αλκοολισμό (συγγενείς, φίλοι, σχέση κλπ). 

ελληνικό, αγγλόφωνο ή γαλλόφωνο, το ίδιο κάνει.

έχει κανείς κάτι τέτοιο υπόψη του; 

ευχαριστώ

----------


## keep_walking

Χμ προχειρα παρε ενα λινκ...ειναι κατι σαν το e-psychology αλλα σε αγγλικη εκδοση και ποιο μεγαλο.

http://www.crazyboards.org/forums/

----------


## Paprika

> Χμ προχειρα παρε ενα λινκ...ειναι κατι σαν το e-psychology αλλα σε αγγλικη εκδοση και ποιο μεγαλο.
> 
> http://www.crazyboards.org/forums/


Δεν είναι αποκλειστικά γι αυτό το θέμα, αλλά μπορεί να βρεθεί κάτι, θα το κοιτάξω, ευχαριστώ

----------


## Paprika

Μετά από πολύ ψάξιμο το καλύτερο που βρήκα ήταν το *www.soberrecovery.com*

----------

